# Weber 32/36 question about install



## 90Foxbox (Aug 24, 2009)

What goes to the gold fitting right above the pink vacuum hose?


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

Distributor vacuum advance canister if you use port vacuum. Nothing if not, just plug it.


----------



## 90Foxbox (Aug 24, 2009)

Is this the proper vacuum line? It's the only vacuum line I could find by the distributor. When I plugged it in the car seemed to try and run better. 










I'm having issues getting it to stay running with this new carb. It keeps backfiring and spitting fuel and flames up out of the carb. I'm thinking I'll have to fiddle with the distributor to get it to stop, any thoughts?


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yup, that's the line.


----------



## sprstu (Dec 5, 2006)

Im having a hell of a time getting the same exact carb to run properly on mine, too. The idle wanders all over and it runs rich all the time. 

Are you using the stock jets?


----------



## 90Foxbox (Aug 24, 2009)

sprstu said:


> Im having a hell of a time getting the same exact carb to run properly on mine, too. The idle wanders all over and it runs rich all the time.
> 
> Are you using the stock jets?


Yeah the carb is completely stock, I just got in from a 4-5 hour session of trying to get it to run and I can't .

It'll fire and then you can keep it alive with throttle but it won't idle on it's own. It sometimes revs on it's own as well. 

Could you PLEASE post some pics of your carb/engine bay. I'd like to compare how you have yours wired to mine.


----------



## sprstu (Dec 5, 2006)

Ill try to get some pics later this week, the car isnt easy for me to access unfortunately. I was reading through some threads on here and have found this stock carb does not have the proper jets in it for a MK1. I dont know what Jets are in it from the factory or what jets are needed for a MK1 but the stocks jets do not work well here. 

I can get mine to idle really well but with ANY throttle at all it just dies. I cant confirm that it is running really rich, however, it just smells rich and wont rev. 


What part are you having a hard time getting wired?


----------



## 90Foxbox (Aug 24, 2009)

I just wanted to make sure I had everything in the proper places. I found a rather large vacuum and fuel leak on mine so hopefully I can fix those and get mine running soon. I could get mine to stay running with throttle, it just wouldn't idle.


----------



## sprstu (Dec 5, 2006)

well, the only vacuum things are to the carb brake booster and from the valve cover to the carb. Some heads (the JH specifically) have a little try hose coming from just above the Number 3 cylinder that needs to be plugged up. I don't know what it does on the CIS engine but it does nothing on the carb. I have seen just a rubber cover over it (like a rubber nipple) to close it off from atmosphere. 

Otherwise you have the vacuum advance from the carb to the distributor, but thats only important if you're using the vacuum advance model. If you have the CIS-e or later CIS model distributor then there should be wiring and no vacuum line.


----------



## sprstu (Dec 5, 2006)

looking at your pics above it does seem like you have the vacuum line correct to the distro. Check around the backside of the head around cyl 3-4, if you see a small hole that doesn't belong anywhere try plugging it up. That should help with your backfiring issues.


----------



## jtablerd (Oct 9, 2004)

Here are some photos of how mine is set up - removed the coolant going through the manifold and did not notice any drivability issues, but it caused a pressure drop to heater core.

Setup runs great!


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

What jets are you running in the weber?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

I just got mine installed today, but mine was a little easier. 
Mine is a dgv. Manual choke. 

My car is also a factory carb car. So no additional FPR was needed... 

the idle is a little off, but MAN!!!!!! It really moves now!!!!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

Did you have to bend the raintray to get that filter to fit? 
Mine is not close to fitting.


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

oopseyesharted said:


> Did you have to bend the raintray to get that filter to fit?
> Mine is not close to fitting.


 I'm also having this issue, do you have the 2.5" filter or the 1.75" one? I have the 2.5" and it's not close to fitting without either bending the raintray or deleting it entirely :laugh: 

p.s. anyone care to share their jet sizes with me? My DGEV came off a Toyota truck, doubt the jets are right for the VW.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

I have the 2.5 filter too.....not close. 

I dont know what jets are in mine. I bought it off of ebay 2 weeks ago. It came off of a rabbit. 
Sorry man


----------



## sprstu (Dec 5, 2006)

Also found this jetting recommendation online for a 1.7/1.8 

pri main: 135 
sec main: 140 
pri idle: 50 
sec idle: 45 
pri corr: 180 
sec corr: 170 

Also... 

"If you tune to "lean-best", go by the number of revolutions the idle jet is out from being fully seated. If that number falls within the lean-best range (can't remember what that is off-hand), You are ok. If it is over the range, then jet down, under, jet up." 


a good write-up 

http://southrnfresh.com/showthread.php?3510-How-to-Tune-your-Weber-carb&p=100849


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

as mentioned, these carbs DO NOT COME JETTED FOR THE APPLICATION, unless you order them that way.. 

you need to jet them to get them to run correctly. 

most of the time, if you can get them running, they make the exhaust manifold glow red.. 

they come jetted pretty lean from the factory. 

32/36 carbs are the easiest carb to tune on the planet.. if you cant tune it in 5 mins, it has a vacuum leak, or needs jetted.


----------



## 90Foxbox (Aug 24, 2009)

Havent checked in on this thread in a while. Thank you for posting up those pictures! 

I've since got my car to run, it's plenty drivable and what not. I do however seem to have an issue when going WOT, the car just wants to stall. You can ease into WOT but if you go from idle to full throttle it'll stall. Any thoughts on why it would be doing that?


----------



## sprstu (Dec 5, 2006)

What jets are you using?


----------



## 90Foxbox (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought the k402 kit new so whatever it comes with out of the box.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

90Foxbox said:


> Havent checked in on this thread in a while. Thank you for posting up those pictures!
> 
> I've since got my car to run, it's plenty drivable and what not. I do however seem to have an issue when going WOT, the car just wants to stall. You can ease into WOT but if you go from idle to full throttle it'll stall. Any thoughts on why it would be doing that?


Not enough accelerator pump shot.


----------



## mouser98 (Apr 30, 2012)

greyhare said:


> Not enough accelerator pump shot.


is this adjusted with the "pump-discharge blanking needle"? if so, what do you recommend? when i put my carb back together, i tightened this screw (needle) all the way in, should i back it out some?


----------



## yodman (May 23, 2011)

I gotta ask... 

Do any of you guys have the power chokes hooked up? The ones I see here are not. There is a wire run from the positive side on the coil to my choke, and when I plug it in, the car will not start. Unplugged, it fires right up, but needs to warm up before it idles. 

I'm also trying to figure out where any vacuum holes are on the Weber and where they hook up to?


----------



## pistol-mcgee (Sep 20, 2011)

yodman said:


> I gotta ask...
> 
> Do any of you guys have the power chokes hooked up? The ones I see here are not. There is a wire run from the positive side on the coil to my choke, and when I plug it in, the car will not start. Unplugged, it fires right up, but needs to warm up before it idles.
> 
> I'm also trying to figure out where any vacuum holes are on the Weber and where they hook up to?


 i hooked mine up. i had to run a switch for my fuel pump due to some wiring issues the truck has, so i just ran the choke off of the fuel pump relay. not sure if its correct but it works. only vacuum mine has is for the distributor. theres other brass 'ports' i guess you could call it but theyre solid and go to nothing. the manifold also has one vac port for the booster.


----------



## fmartin_gila (Mar 23, 2012)

Over the years I have installed quite a few of the Weber DGAV and DGEV 32/36 carbs on different vehicles. It is a wonderful and easily adjusted carb that covers quite a few different applications. For the water cooled VW's, I always use the early Rabbit mechanical fuel pump. It mounts right to the block and there is a lobe on the intermediate shaft to work the lever on the pump. The Weber carbs likes the volume and pressure of the VW pump and you don't have to mess with the complexity of an electrical pump and a regulator. On the electric choke model, it should be hooked up to the coil terminal that is fed from the ignition switch.

Fred


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Weber 32/36 jetting, etc.....*

Regarding jetting/setup on a Weber 32/36: I have installed a 32/36 on my 1985 Quantum w/ 1.8L/manual trans. After some changes in the main jets, air jets, etc. the car runs exceptionally well. I would like opinions on the setup.

Jet size: Primary :140
Secondary:140
Air jet primary: 180
Air jet secondary: 210
Emulsion tube primary:F50 (4 sets of four holes in the upper section)
Emulsion tube secondary: F50 (was F6)
Idle jet: 50 (has electric idle solenoid on the opposite side)
Idle speed:850-900
F/A mix screw: out 2-1/4 turns
Idle speed screw: in 1 to 1-1/4 turns
Pump jet: single

All adjustments were done by using the "best lean" set up. and all worked out well.

The car idles well, performs well (as well as a 1.8 can), and gets about 25 mpg on road trips (Interstate driving @ 70 mph). Before the secondary emulsion tube change (from F6 to F50), and the primary and secondary air jet changes from (160 primary to 180, and 170 secondary to 210), the car had poor performance (flat spots at all speeds, poor acceleration) but better mpg (34 hwy). It always felt as if the car was having to work too hard (always pedal to the metal) to maintain speed as well as to accelerate. I feel that the car should get about 30 mpg on road trips. What changes to the above set up should be made, to achieve that mpg? No problems other than the mpg that it is currently getting. Thanks for your input. David.


----------

